# Can you watch this full-screen, sound up, to the end?



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I did and now I'm ashamed.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I did and now I'm ashamed.


DH this guy is disgusting, i'll bet 10 bukeroos no one can eat 10'x6" of thera gold


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I only made it about 30 seconds in and I now feel dumber for having watched it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

he shouldve used a lil bit of pepper and oregano .


----------



## BIG PAPA (Nov 15, 2011)

Now that's a poster-boy for birth control if I ever saw one.....


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I only made it about 30 seconds in and I now feel dumber for having watched it.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

there's no way i could watch all of that. not because it is gross. but because that guy is quite annoying. : )


----------

